# Automatic Transmission Fluid Matic D



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

I want to change the Tranny fluid in my 2006 altima 4 speed auto. It has the 2.5L and is the S edition. Nissan dealer says use Nissan Matic D fluid and says there was no equivilant. What is safe to use in this car? Would Valvoline Maxlife Tranny Fluid do the job or what would I need to get. Say maybe from Walmart or Oriellys. I know there is a fluid to get locally and no need to have to have the Nissan Fluid. Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can can use Valvoline Dexron III.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool thanks for the reply. All Data and the manual says use Nissan Matic D or Dextron III/Mercon. I had it done today and it held just over 7qts on refill. The Mechanic used Dextron III Orielly brand fluid and told me it was as good as any other but said if I wanted name brand he would sell it to me but I would be wasting my money. Thanks all!!!


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey guys its time to do this again. I had a Mechanic do it last time. I think I'm gonna do it myself this time. Is there anything special you have to do other than just drain and fill? It held just over 7qts last time. How many should I be able to add before needing to check it when I start filling it back up? The car has 196,000 miles on it now.


----------

